# So who's working Monday the 5th?



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll be at it on Mon. Only work I've had in 2 weeks


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

hollidays are great, but bills are monthley


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Might work, see how lazy I am. Gotta bunch of stuff falling on me at the same time.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Thursday was our holiday, I worked, but taking 1/2 day Saturday to work my other job.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

working Monday. Have two whole weekend days off though. Second weekend I've had since January! I've already made as much as I did all year last year!


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

I wasn't planning on working but 1 of my guys wants to work, so I will let him work, that means I have to show up to check on him.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I will be working on my Tan and Fishing with Daughter on Monday.
Back to work on Tue.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Good to see so many people swamped like we are. Yep, I'll be working Monday, just like I'm working today.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd work if I had the option.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I will be and the 4th as well. We just got a gnarly hailstorm. HECK YA


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Working today, working Sunday, working Monday....Fire Marshall final on the new school thursday, drop dead finish date July 15th. The little monsters (I mean angels) are coming soon!


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm probably working around our house. I have a lot of projects to get caught up on. I am about to start a foundation for an addition but the excavator is saying the end of the week now, not tuesday. I will do a few finishing touches on a job from last week. few hours at the most.
after that it's going to get busy for a while. I enjoy the time with my family.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Monday--YES. Work is work. No body around here to write me a check for not working.

There have been enough days off this year.---Mike---


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Going golfing with a few friends Monday
and I'll have my regular partner:

I look forward to long weekends,and
although this one got cut a little short,
I need time to forget about work every 
now and then so I can enjoy some of
what I'm working for.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

unless something is on a major deadline which doesn't happen often, I don't work weekends. We have our whole lives to work and to me, nothing is more important than spending time with my kids and family, especially on long weekends. I don't know of any of my customers who would want me in their house on a holiday weekend anyways. If we were on a larger job I might work monday but this week is all small stuff for the first few days.


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

Morning motorcycle ride and BBQ ribs and beer Monday afternoon. Heck if I don't reward myself I could work 7 days a week. Gotta have a reason to relax a day every now and then.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm too busy to take monday off. I'm taking a Sunday off that is good enuff!!


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 22, 2008)

Im working Monday, why whats happening lol!:thumbup:
Cheers
Dave


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

Office work today, tomorow to finish estimates & billing jobs completed, try to schedule this months work. Monday look at leaking sprinkler pipe, then Start teaching new guy the trade. Hope he is a fast learner.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just finished up a larger job myself and can now afford to hire a part time helper. All i have now is a bunch of smaller jobs but they will keep this helper and I busy for the next couple weeks. The last month or so i have been working 7 days a week but i took part of today off and part of tomorrow so i need to work Monday to keep on schedule.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

We worked inside today, local noise ordinance considers today a holiday so no work outside (which is where we really need to be working) 

Had one sub that didn't get the word and was installing vented soffit under the canopies before I figured out he was there. Apparently he didn't make too much noise cause the law didn't show up. 

It'll be loud and dusty again 7 a.m in the morning.:thumbup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice inlay work brain!!! That type of installation takes so much time to do right and it's rewarding when you stand back and look at it. let's hope the H.O can keep it maintained over time and keep it looking nice!


----------



## Walker1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Spent the day with the wife and kids by the pool... *Priceless!*

*Life is to short! :thumbup:*


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i was goin to work today...i really was,then somehow i ended up drinkin beer,ice cold delicious beerarty:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i was goin to work today...i really was,then somehow i ended up drinkin beer,ice cold delicious beerarty:


 I hate when that happens.:furious:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> i was goin to work today...i really was,then somehow i ended up drinkin beer,ice cold delicious beerarty:


A case of Bud just jumped in your ice chest on the way to work right?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It cut him off at the package store.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

somehow 1 got into my hand pretty early and the other option was roofing so...


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> somehow 1 got into my hand pretty early


Fell into the cab of your truck when it flew out of the ice chest when you made that U turn toward the lake?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ill have you know i never drink before 6 am


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> ill have you know i never drink before 6 am


6am, Greenwich Mean Time???? :laughing: :drink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i don't know but thats makin me thirsty:thumbup:


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

I ended up putting in Crown molding for my Mom.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I just thought of another reason not
to work today.
His vacation was last week and he had
today off.
Didn't want to go through another 8 hrs.
of him breathing down my neck,constantly
trying to help,but getting in the way.
I don't care how hot is is tomorrow,it will 
be a delightful day.:clap:


----------



## JRSeifert (Apr 22, 2010)

I went camping with my sister and her two daughters, my mom, and my girlfriend.

Weird crew right? We're a close family. It was actually a ton of fun except for one of my nieces acting like a 4 year old when she's really 11. Aside from that and the high estrogen levels, I couldn't ask for more. We even had plenty of ice cold, delicious beer!

Back to work Tuesday, digging and pouring deck footings most likely.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JRSeifert said:


> I went camping with my sister and her two daughters, my mom, and my girlfriend..............



Didja drag along 5 bathrooms? :laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

and a generator for all the hair dryers, and a portable shower with heated water..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe he "camped" at a Hilton? :laughing:

Plenty of cold drinks....at the bar!!!!!:clap:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Give the guy a break. Minnesota women are tougher than that, especially if they are Norskie!


----------



## JRSeifert (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL. I figured that'd liven things up.

I really like the back-woods, wilderness style camping. You know, quiet, peaceful, a true escape from society. This wasn't it. We stayed at Interstate Park in Wisconsin, right along the St. Croix river.

Camp sites were right next to one another, jammed with people. The campground had plenty of dumpsters, bathrooms, and hot water showers. We were about 300 yards from a major highway and within a half mile of two different towns.

Hey, it was still fun.

Bad thing is the job I was supposed to start today won't be ready till Thursday! Yeesh. So today I'm cranking out bids for a couple of smaller jobs and building a cedar planter box.


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't care if it is a dry heat or a wet heat, too much heat is not good for me.
> 
> Is there someplace it gets about 70 every day with a low of about 55?
> 
> ...


San Diego.... I was out there last week, 60 at night, 70-74 during the day. Fantastic compared to Alabama summer. Just don't get off course and wind up in the desert! 100+ there


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

106 in the shade today in NJ where I am. I worked several hours this morning and went to look at a job, now I'm home doing officework. This is not a good week to make any kind of real money. I hope it breaks and is reasonable summer temps next week.
all my jobs are outside jobs right now.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i had to roof that stupid porch:sweatdrop::surrender:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm going to be building shelves and organizing my trailer, the job I was going to do this week, the customer postponed it to the fall due to a death in the family. Which is ok with me as it was 3 stories in the air working over a standing seam metal roof, while setup on a 8 on 12 shingled roof, repairing some dormers that some hack screwed up.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Working over a metal roof in July. The reflection off the roof will give new meaning to applying sunscreen.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

actually, the metal roof is a porch roof, RED i color. I did a huge renovation/addition for these people 4-5 years ago. Some other contractor was there before me and did two dormers in the attic, and he finished it off for a home office. He ran hardie plank siding right tight to the shingles up both sides of each dormer, there are two dormers. 
to get to the Dormers, I have to setup a ladder on top of the standing seam metal roof, so thankfully, I won't be staring at it too much.

I'll be doing this job in september now. Great clients to work for, they want perfection and I made them very happy on that renovation/addition. I have to go back and take pics soon. they keep the place spotless!


----------

